# Loss of a SF Brother Sgt Chapman (Chappy)



## Pappy Geo (Jan 5, 2002)

Heads up Brothers,


Sad time today, we lost Sgt. Chapman (Chappy), one of our Fort Lewis Green Berets yesterday in Afghanistan. He trained with us for over 8 months, apparently that whole A team is over there? We never know, they come and go on missions all the time. A need to know basis for us. You become such bonded brothers in training, it makes this hard. A prayer and a movement of silence for Chappy and the rest of our brothers in combat.


Pappy Geo

NSI  student for life


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 5, 2002)

To the guys helping make the world a safer and better place. "Go with God."
:samurai:


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 6, 2002)

I received this via email from Master Roland Dantes. Roland spent most of the summer coming out to Fort Lewis and participating in the training with us and consequently knew Sgt Chapman.


DEAR BROTHER GEO !

THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR SHARING THE INFORMATION WITH ME....
WHEN I SAW AND HEARED THE NEWS ON TELEVISION...I HAD A
GUT FEELING THAT CHAPPY WAS ONE OF OUR BOYS AT FORT LEWIS !

HIS LIFE WAS A SACRIFICE FOR ALL FREEDOM LOVING PEOPLE
IN THE WORLD....AND IT WILL NOT BE IN VAIN...THAT'S
FOR SURE !

I ENJOIN EVERYONE TO SAY A PRAYER AND OBSERVE A MINUTE OF SILENCE
FOR OUR HERO...SGT. "CHAPPY" CHAPMAN !

OUR SINCERE CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILY AND LOVED ONES !

GOD BLESS THEM ALL !

ROLAND DANTES
CHAIRMAN
ARNIS PHILIPPINES
INTERNATIONAL AFFAIRS COMMITTEE
PHILIPPINE OLYMPIC COMMITTEE


----------



## Icepick (Jan 7, 2002)

My prayers go out to his family and friends.

God bless.


----------



## Keil Randor (Jan 7, 2002)

As martial artists, we train for war, yet we pray our skills will never be needed.

R.I.P. Sgt. Chapman

 :asian:


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 7, 2002)

We have been told a memorial service for Sgt. Chapman will be held at the SF "Fallen Soldiers Rock" at the SF compound on Fort Lewis Thursday and a funeral on Friday on base. Time of the memorial and information on the funeral will be passed on as soon as we receive it. Datu and myself will be attending at least the memorial. Whomever else plans to attend, let us know so we can join up.

I am putting together a memorial tape using the video of Sgt. Chapman training with us.  Datu Worden and myself giving a prelude and closing with taped segments of the network news of the tragedy. Including the President calling Sgt. Chapman a hero. My hopes would be for his children to have something to remind them that their Dad really was a warrior. It would be a side of their dad that they  would never be exposed to otherwise.

We had double the normal turnout for training at the SF compound this morning, a lot of new guys. I think this tragedy hit home and are having thoughts of their mortality.

It is such an honor to be serving my country, maybe in a humble but possible significant way, specifically during these terrorist war times and especially at my age.

Pappy Geo


----------



## tsunaminw (Jan 8, 2002)

thanks for your work on that video geo, his family will be in our prayers


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2002)

There is a CNN story about his funeral, and a little bit more information on who he was.

http://www.cnn.com/2002/US/01/10/ret.chapman.memorial/index.html

:asian:


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 11, 2002)

Datu Worden, Bob McClusky and myself along with dignitaries, the entire First Group SF, and many other military men and women attended the Sgt. Chapman memorial service yesterday afternoon at the Special Forces compound on Fort Lewis.

It was a sad and a tough time but very beautiful and respectful ceremony from the presenting of the colors through the 21 gun salute, calling of the roll, and taps. Sgt. Chapman was highly decorated, some of the medals were: Bronze star twice with "V" device, the purple heart twice, the coveted Combat Infantry Badge three awards and many meritorious awards and other combat badges, to many to list.

At the conclusion of the service, four helicopters carrying a huge Flag passed over in low formation as a salute!

Kelly passed out the videos we made of Chappy's Combative Arts training with us to his family and appropriate close friends.

This is closure for us not of memories but of grieving.

I salute you Sgt. Nathan Chapman!!!!!!!

Pappy Geo

Thanks to all of you for posting your condolences.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *Kelly passed out the videos we made of Chappy's Combative Arts training with us to his family and appropriate close friends.
> *



What a nice and personalized tribute that must be.

On the large scale we have been fortunate to have had relatively few casualties for an operation this large but on the individual scale every one represents a person who was willing to risk his or her own life for the safety of the rest of us. These days it's very clear that that isn't just rhetoric--that all Americans' safety is truly at stake--and it's difficult but important to remember that each "casualty" of ours was another American who also would have liked to have led a long, safe life. Best wishes to those Sgt. Chapman left behind.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _*
> What a nice and personalized tribute that must be.
> *



I agree.  It takes good friends to go through the task of preparing something as special as that.  He was fortunate to have friends such as you all who cared so much.  I'm sure his family will watch that for years to come and be warmed by it.

:asian:


----------



## vincefuess (Jan 13, 2002)

God bless each and every one of you servicemen who lay your keesters on the line to protect the freedom we all enjoy.  You are appreciated more than you know.  I wish everybody felt this way.


----------



## LanceWildcat1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Loss of a SF Brother Sgt Chapman (Chappy) 

Having trained at Fort Lewis some 30 years ago, and being a brother in arms, I am sorry to hear of this death.  There are far too many of the 'old ones' dying without being remembered.  Chappy, you are remembered! :angel:


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 15, 2002)

I didn't know him, but I am saddened to hear of this bad news.  My thoughts are with his family, and the families of all our servicepeople.  Our nation is grateful for their sacrifice. 

.........~~~~~~~~~~~
*****~~~~~~~~~~~
*****~~~~~~~~~~~
*****~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------

